# Butternut Squash



## goodgiver (Oct 3, 2004)

I have these 2 very large butternut squash and don't know what to do with them.  Can anyone help me ?


----------



## merstarr (Oct 3, 2004)

Here's a recipe from my files that sounds delicious. - It would also make a great side dish for Thanksgiving.

BUTTERNUT SQUASH WITH CRANBERRIES

Source: Better Homes and Gardens 

2 pounds butternut squash or sweet potatoes 
1/4 teaspoon ground cloves (or cinnamon)
2 tablespoons margarine or butter 
1 to 1-1/2 cups cranberries 
1/2 cup cranberry juice cocktail or apricot nectar 
1 teaspoon finely shredded orange peel 
1/3 cup maple syrup 
1/4 cup chopped walnuts or hazelnuts (filberts), toasted 
Orange peel strips (optional) 

1. Peel squash or sweet potatoes. Halve squash lengthwise and remove seeds. Slice squash or sweet potatoes crosswise into 1/2-inch slices. 
2. In a large skillet cook squash or potatoes and cloves in melted margarine or butter, covered, over medium heat for 8 minutes or until nearly tender. Stir occasionally. Add cranberries, juice or nectar, and shredded orange peel. Heat to boiling; reduce heat. Simmer, covered, for 5 minutes or until squash is just tender, stirring once or twice. Remove from heat. 
3. Gently stir in maple syrup and walnuts or hazelnuts. Garnish with orange peel strips, if desired. Serve immediately. 

Makes 6 to 8 side dish servings. 

Nutritional facts per serving
calories: 180 , total fat: 7g , saturated fat: 1g , cholesterol: 0mg , sodium: 53mg , carbohydrate: 31g , fiber: 4g , protein: 2g , vitamin A: 88% , vitamin C: 47% , calcium: 4% , iron: 7%


----------



## merstarr (Oct 3, 2004)

Here's another recipe to check out from a dear Internet friend of mine:

SPICY BUTTERNUT SQUASH SOUP

7-8 cups chunks peeled butternut squash
4 cups chicken or vegetable broth (poster used chicken)
1 large onion, chopped
1 tbsp mild curry powder
1 tbsp minced fresh ginger
1/2 tsp ground coriander

thin slices lemon for garnish

DIRECTIONS:

Combine everything except lemon slices.

Bring to a boil, then reduce heat. Cover and simmer 40 minutes. 

Puree in blender or processor until smooth. 

Ladle into bowls, and garnish with lemon slices.

posted by Adele
(edited by Meryl)


----------



## ironchef (Oct 3, 2004)

You can substitute with butternut squash in this recipe

http://www.discusscooking.com/viewtopic.php?t=1282


----------



## Claire (Oct 4, 2004)

I love to grill squash.  With butternut you have two options.  

Pierce it many times, then put over the coals until almost all the skin is pretty dark, then open, scoop out, and serve with butter or olive oil and garlic seasonings, mashed in a bowl.  

OR cut in half or quarters (you did say large?), scoop out seeds, brush with olive oil and season, then grill.  Cut into chunks and add more olive oil or butter, and serve.


----------



## kansasgirl (Oct 4, 2004)

I love all winter squash. Here are some favorites.

Butternut Squash Risotto
2 lb butternut squash
2 tb butter 
2 tb olive oil
1 1/2 c onion, diced
2 cloves barlic, minced
2 1/2 c arborio rice
3/4 c dry white wine
7 c chicken or vegetable stock 
1 1/2 c freshly grated Parmesan
1 ts grated lemon zest 
1/4 ts freshly grated nutmeg
Salt and fresh ground pepper 
Chopped chives, garnish
Parmesan shavings, garnish
Toasted seeds, garnish

1.Peel the squash and remove seeds. Cut into small 1/4 inch dice. Set aside. Save seeds and toast until crunchy in a low oven.
2.Heat the butter and oil together in a deep saucepan and saute the onions and garlic until soft but not browned. Add the squash and rice and continue to saute and stir for 2-3 minutes longer. 
3.Add wine and stir until absorbed. Add stock in 1/2 cup increments stirring until absorbed. Continue adding stock and stirring until rice is creamy on outside but has some texture to it. 
4.Gently stir in cheese, zest, nutmeg, salt and pepper. Serve immediately in warm bowls garnished with chopped chives, Parmesan shavings, and toasted seeds.

Stuffed Butternut Squash
2  butternut squash 
3 tb butter, soft 
3 tb cream
1/2 c raisins 
1/2 c walnuts, chopped 
1/4 c brown sugar 
2 tb butter, melted 

1.Cut squash in half; remove seeds. Bake squash halves in a 350F oven until very tender.
2.Scrape squash meat from the skins, leaving the skins intact with a small amount of meat remaining to help them keep their shape.
3.Add 3 tb butter and cream to the meat and beat until smooth. Stir in raisins and nuts. 
4.Put filling back into shells; place on broiler pan. Combine brown sugar with 2 tb melted butter. Drizzle over top of filled squash. Place under broiler several minutes or until top is slightly crusty.

Butternut Squash Soup
1/2 c Onion, chopped
2 tb Butter
2 c Chicken broth 
1 lb Butternut squash, peeled and cut into 1 inch cubes 
2 Pears, peeled and sliced 
1 ts Thyme leaves, fresh
Salt and white pepper to taste 1
1 c Whipping cream 
1 Pear, sliced 
1/2 c Pecans, toasted, chopped 

1.Cook onion in butter in a large pot until tender. Stir in broth, squash, 2 sliced pears, thyme, salt and white pepper. Heat to boiling; reduce heat. Cover and simmer until squash is tender, 10-15 minutes. 
2.Pour half of the soup into food processor or blender; process until smooth. Repeat with remaining soup. 
3.Return puree to Dutch oven; stir in whipping cream. Heat, stirring frequently, until hot. Serve garnished with sliced pear and pecans. 
*You can also leave 1/2 the soup slightly chunky for more texture.


----------



## debthecook (Oct 6, 2004)

I like it natural.  Don't cut, peel or anything, just with a vegetable brush wash very well, Dry, massage oil all over, place on pie plate and bake 450 1 hour till soft. Cut and eat, wonderful.


----------



## buckytom (Oct 6, 2004)

i bake it with some sweet taters, and mash them with some steamed cauliflower, honey and brown sugar. makes a nice sweet side dish that's fairly healthy.


----------



## Konditor (Oct 10, 2004)

The tendency in making a *Squash Soup* is to cream & spice it in the manner of pumpkin soup.  But, for many years, I’ve made my Fall-&-Winter version of this soup in the garlicky & gratinéed manner of French onion soup.  It’s certainly nourishning enough to serve as a main dish.  I find that it develops a richer flavour when  made the day before bringing it to the table. 

¼ cup olive oil
1 large onion, chopped
2 small garlic cloves, minced
About 1 tsp EACH fresh thyme & rosemary
2 lbs. butternut (or other winter) squash --  peeled, seeded, coarsely shredded (to yield about 5½ cups)
7 cups chicken stock
2 cups beef (or rich vegetable stock)
1¼ cups fresh whole-wheat bread crumbs
Salt & freshly ground pepper

1 slender baguette, sliced 1-inch thick
2 ounces unsalted butter, softened
about ½ cup grated Parmesan

In heavy saucepan, heat 2 Tbsp oil; add onion and half of garlic; sauté over moderately low heat, stirring often, until softened & translucent, but not browned.  Reduce heat to low, blend in herbs; cook for 3 minutes.

Add squash and sauté, stirring often, until slightly translucent, about 5 min.  Add stocks.  Cover & simmer gently for 50 minutes.

Stain the soup, reserving solids & liquid.  Purée the solids in batches w/ of the liquid until silky smooth.  Return remaining liquid & purée to saucepan; set over low heat.

In heavy skillet, heat remaining oil over low heat; add remaining garlic and sauté until softened but not browned.  Add bread crumbs; cook, tossing, until all of the oil is absorbed and bread is slightly browned.  Stir crumb mixture into soup, then season w/ salt & pepper.  (At this point, I cool & refrigerate the soup until the following day.)

To gratinée the soup:  Heat oven to 350° F.  Lightly spread slices of the French bread w/ butter on one side only.  Place buttered-side up on baking sheet and bake about 8 minutes, until lightly toasted.  Fire up the broiler w/ rack set 6 inches from heat.

For each serving, place 2 slices of toast in bottom of flameproof soup crock or plate.  Ladle steaming hot squash soup over the toast and sprinkle w/ about 1 Tbsp Parmesan cheese.  Set on sturdy metal tray or baking sheet; slide under the broiler and broil just until cheese is bubbly & slightly browned.


----------



## Raine (Oct 10, 2004)

Here is one of our favorites.

Butternut Cream Pie

1 medium butternut squash (about 2 pounds)
1/4 cup hot water
1 pkg (8 oz) cream cheese, softened
1/4 cup sugar
2 T carmel ice cream topping
1 t ground cinnamon
1/2 t salt
1/2 t ground ginger
1/4 t ground cloves
1 pkg (5.1 oz) instant vanilla pudding mix
3/4 cup plus 2 T milk
1 pie shell (9 inch) baked
Whipped cream and toasted flaked coconut

Cut squash in half, discard seeds. Place squash cut side down in microwave-safe dish, add hot water. Cover and microwave for 13-15 minutes or until tender. When cool enough to handle, scoop out pulp and mash. Set aside 1 -1 1/2 cups squash (save remaining squah for another use)

In mixing bowl, beat cream cheese until smooth. Stir in squash until blended. Add the sugar, carmel topping, cinnamon, salt, ginger, and cloves; beat until blended. Add pudding mix and milk; beat on low speed for 2 minutes. Spoon into pie shell. Refigerate for at least 3 hours. Garnish with whipped cream and toasted coconut.   
6-8 servings


----------



## chiefwms (Oct 15, 2004)

Thought you might enjoy this as the weather begins to get bit cooler.


      Title: Golden Butternut Squash Chili
 Categories: Chili
      Yield: 8 Servings

      2 tb Olive Oil
      2    Onions, cut in 1/4" dice
      2 tb Garlic, finely chopped
      2    Red bell peppers, 1/2" dice
      3 tb Chili Powder
      2 tb Ground Cumin
    1/4 ts Ground Allspice
  1 1/2 tb Dried Oregano
           Pinch red pepper flakes
      2 cn 28oz, Plum tomatoes, peeled,
           -chopped, with their juices
    1/2 c  Dry red wine
      2    Butternut squash, peeled,
           -cut into 1/2" dice **
      1    Finely grated zest of orange
           Salt to taste
           Ground pepper to taste
      2 cn 15 1/2 oz ea Red kidney bean
           -,drained
      2 tb Chopped fresh cilantro leaf
      2 tb Chopped flat-leaf parsley

  ** NOTE: Butternut squash can be difficult to cut, because the pulp
  is very firm and the outer skin is slightly tough, so work carefully.
  I find that the easiest way to work with it is to cut the squash in
  half crosswise at the base of large neck.  Then carefully cut in half
  lengthwise. Scoop out any seeds in the cavity and slice the halves
  into 1/2 inch lengths crosswise.  Peel the skin from each piece and
  then cut into dice. 1. Heat olive oil over medium heat in a large,
  heavy pot. Add onions, garlic and red peppers.  Cook for 10 minutes,
  stirring occasionally, until the vegetables have wilted.  Add the
  chili powder, cumin, allspice, oregano and red pepper flakes; cook
  for 1 minute longer, stirring to coat vegetables well with spices. 2.
  Add the chopped tomatoes with their juices, red wine, diced butternut
  squash and orange zest. Bring all ingredients to a boil, reduce heat
  to medium-low and simmer, uncovered, for 20 minutes, or until squash
  is tender. Add salt and pepper to taste, and adjust seasonings. 3.
  Add the kidney beans and fold in gently.  Cook 10 minutes more. Just
  before serving, stir in the chopped cilantro and parsley.


----------



## Konditor (Oct 15, 2004)

*Squash & Pecan Bundt Cake*

The purée you prepare for this spicy cake should be fairly dry, about the consistency of creamy whipped potatoes.  If too liquid, it may produce a soggy cake – or heaven forbid, the top may settle to the bottom of the pan!  Allow the cake to rest overnight before serving.  I haven't baked this cake for many years; but last weekend at a farmers' market, I bought squash that's the best I've eaten in a long time, with  superb flavour & texture, and the ideal moisture content. So this delectable coffee cake will be on the table Sunday afternoon!

½ cup dry bread crumbs
2 cups sifted all-purpose flour
2 tsp baking powder
1 tsp EACH ground cardamom, cinnamon, and freshly grated nutmeg
¼ tsp EACH allspice & salt
1 cup finely chopped, lightly toasted pecans
½ lb. unsalted butter, melted
1½ cups white granulated sugar
½ cup firmly packed light brown sugar
¼ cup unsulphured molasses
5 large eggs
1½ lbs butternut squash, cooked & puréed (to yield 1 cup firmly packed)
Confectioners’ sugar, for garnish

Heat oven to 325°.  Lavishly butter 9-inch (10-cup) Bundt pan, paying special attention to the central tube and to all the grooves.  Add bread crumbs and gently shake pan to evenly coat the sides and central tube; tap out excess crumbs.

Sift together flour, baking powder, spices, and salt.  Measure out ½ cup in which to toss the pecans.

Beat together butter, sugars, molasses, eggs, and puréed squash until blended, about 3 minutes on medium speed.

At low speed, gradually add dry ingredients about one-third at a time. Once incorporated, add the dredged pecans and their flour.  Pour batter into prepared pan.

Bake for about 75 minutes, or until cakes pulls away from sides of pan and the top is springy to the touch.  Let cake cool on wire grid for 10 minutes; invert onto serving plate; cool to room temperature, then lightly cover w/ tea towel and let rest overnight.  Before serving, dust lightly w/ powdered sugar.


----------



## luvs (Oct 16, 2004)

i brush on lots of butter, sprinkle on the 'ol ground sage, salt, and pepper, lay it face-down on a baking sheet, and cook it till soft. delicious.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Oct 25, 2004)

Here's a super simple and yummy way I make it. 

Cut the squash lenghtwise in half.  Scoop out the seeds.  I then take a knife and make slices in the flesh going about 1/2 way through.  Be careful not to pierce the skin though on the otherside.  Place, flesh side up,  in a baking dish. Sprinkle the flesh with salt and pepper.  Take a handful of brown sugar and sprinkle on the flesh.  Add about 5 teaspoons butter on top of that and then to top it off lay 2 strips of uncooked bacon on top of everything. 
You can either bake this in a 350 degree oven till fork tender......start checking about 30 min into cooking because it will depend on the size of the squash your cooking.
Or you can cook it in the microwave.  I start out at 10 minutes and then test for tenderness and then continue to cook till fork tender.

When you serve it besure to drizzle the squash with the syrup liquid.  I love to put a little dish of the syrup alongside my plate and dip my squash in it prior to each bite.


----------



## Juliev (Oct 26, 2004)

Baked Rice with Butternut Squash:

1 butternut squash
2 cups chicken broth
1 cup water
1 tablespoon chopped fresh sage
or
1 teaspoon dried rubbed sage
1 teaspoon olive oil
1 cup diced onion
2 garlic cloves, minced
1 cup uncooked Arborio or other short-grain rice
1/4 cup dry white wine
1 teaspoon chopped fresh thyme
or
1/4 teaspoon dried thyme
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon black pepper
Cooking spray
1/4 cup grated fresh Parmesan cheese
Fresh thyme sprigs(optional)

Preheat oven to 350°.  Place squash on a baking sheet. Bake for 30 minutes or until tender; cool. Peel squash; cut in half lengthwise. Discard seeds and membranes; cut into 1/2-inch cubes. Increase oven temperature to 400 degrees. 

Bring broth, water, and sage to a simmer in a medium saucepan (do not boil). Heat oil in a large nonstick skillet over medium-high heat. Add onion; saute 6 minutes. Add garlic; saute 2 minutes. Add rice; saute 1 minute. Stir in squash, broth mixture, wine, chopped thyme, salt, and pepper; cook 5 minutes, stirring occasionally. 

Place rice mixture in a 13 x 9-inch baking dish coated with cooking spray. Bake at 400° for 30 minutes. Stir mixture gently. Sprinkle with cheese; bake an additional 5 minutes or until cheese melts. Garnish with fresh thyme sprigs, if desired.


----------



## Juliev (Oct 26, 2004)

Moroccan Couscous:

2 cups diced butternut squash
2 cups chopped yellow onion
1 1/2 cups diced carrot
1 1/2 cup diced zucchini
2 tbsp olive oil
Kosher salt
freshly ground black pepper
1 1/2 cup chicken stock
2 tbsp unsalted butter
1/4 tsp ground cumin
1/2 tsp saffron
1 1/2 cup couscous
2 scallions, chopped

Preheat oven to 375°.  Place the squash, onions, carrots, and zucchini on a baking sheet and toss them with olive oil, 2 tsp salt, and 1 tsp pepper.  Roast for 25-30 min, turning once with spatula.

In small saucepan, bring the chicken stock to a boil, then turn off the heat.  Add butter, 1/2 tsp pepper, cumin, saffron, and salt to taste, and steep for at least 15 minutes.

Place the couscous and cooked vegies in a large bowl, bring the chicken stock back to a boil, and quickly pour the hot stock over them.  Cover tightly with plastic wrap and allow to stand for 15 min.  Add the scallions, toss the couscous and vegies with a fork, and serve.


----------



## BigDog (Dec 18, 2005)

Sorry to resurrect an old topic, but I am needing some assistance. Mrs Big Dog and I are hosting Christmas dinner at our place, and making turkey. I want to make squash, but am concerned about being able to do so. Why? Because there is 1 oven available, of which will be occupied by the bird at 325 degrees or so. 

How else can butternut be cooked? I recall holiday dinners with squash mashed with brown sugar, and maybe some other stuff (butter, etc. but very basic). I'm not able to contact my aunt to find out what is done, so I figured consult the experts here!  

Any one with alternative methods of cooking squash (preferrably butternut or acorn) that are fairly easy? Grilling isn't possible, because I do not have a grill, and it is mighty cold here in MN. Can you peel and boil? Any suggestions to mash with other than brown sugar and/or butter?

Any input would be appreciated!


----------



## GB (Dec 18, 2005)

Bigdog, I don't know if this is an option or not, but I love simple roasted butternut squash. I just cut into cubes (not too small) and drizzle with olive oil and salt. Bake into done to your liking. You can make this ahead of time and just re-heat in the microwave when the time comes.


----------



## BigDog (Dec 18, 2005)

GB said:
			
		

> Bigdog, I don't know if this is an option or not, but I love simple roasted butternut squash. I just cut into cubes (not too small) and drizzle with olive oil and salt. Bake into done to your liking. You can make this ahead of time and just re-heat in the microwave when the time comes.


 
Really? So peel & cube, drizzle and bake? Done = flesh being fork tender, right? Then store in the ice box and nuke at the appropriate time? Interesting! Sounds good too!

Other suggestions? 

Anything that can be done ahead of time and re-heated like GB's suggestion are great, as Christmas day I'll be a cooking fool with minimal resources to accomplish everything!


----------



## GB (Dec 18, 2005)

BigDog said:
			
		

> Done = flesh being fork tender, right?


This would actually be up to you. Fork tender would be done and that is one way to go. I usually let it go further than that though. I like it to get very soft, to the point that when you stir it it starts to break up a bit. It is completely up to you though. There is no right or wrong.

I forgot to mention that you should give it a stir every once in a while. This is also a good opportunity to taste and see if you want to let it cook more or pull it out. Use a decent amount of olive oil so they do not stick to the pan. Also use a decent amount of salt. Make sure to taste and add more if needed.


----------



## BigDog (Dec 18, 2005)

Me thinks I'll give this a go, GB.  

Suggestions of oil? I typically use the virgin, not extra virgin or what have you. As for salt, I recently purchased a sea salt grinder. I think it does add flavor in comparison to standard table salt.

Also, you being from my home land wins points for you too!  

(born in Framingham, grew up in North Easton, brief residence in Hopkinton. Mom & Dad have a cottage in Wareham, Mom's folks live in Falmouth, and relatives in Taunton, Middleboro, Norwood as well as NH & ME.)


----------



## GB (Dec 18, 2005)

Any type of oil you have would work fine. I use extra virgin because I love the flavor, but the squash flavor can work well on it's own too so a neutral flavored oil like veggi, corn, safflower, or just about any other kind will work.

For salt, I use kosher, but again just about any kind will work here.

OK talk about a small world. I was born in NJ, but raised in...FRAMINGHAM  We lived on the North side right by Hemenway Elementary School. I went to camp for 10 years in Middleboro.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 18, 2005)

I usually roast my butternut whole then scoop out the flesh and mix it with butter and brown sugar salt and pepper.  You can also add in roasted garlic.

The benefit of roasting it whole is that you don't have to peel it first.  The skin comes off easily when its cooked.


----------



## mish (Dec 18, 2005)

BigDog said:
			
		

> Mrs Big Dog and I are hosting Christmas dinner at our place, and making turkey. I want to make squash, but am concerned about being able to do so. Why? _Because there is *1 oven* available, of which will be occupied by the bird at 325 degrees or so._
> 
> How else can butternut be cooked?


 
How big is this bird?  I'm guessing, if there's no room in the oven with the turkey, you might be preparing other dishes at the same time?

You could nuke it (like Sizz mentioned), broil it, slow cook it (if you have a slow cooker), or do a make ahead casserole dish and reheat it. I usually like it very simply made (if there are bunch of other dishes), i.e. roasted or broiled with butter, s&p and mashed like taters. You could sprinkle with some Parmesan.

If you have a little room in the oven, this looks very good.

http://www.taunton.com/finecooking/pages/c00168_rec04.asp

or this one:

http://www.all-creatures.org/recipes/butternut-stuf-apraisnut.html

A *veggie *side for the turkey dinner (I posted this a while back):

Butternut *Squash Flans*

3 cups cubed peeled butternut squash
1/2 cup evaporated skimmed milk
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/8 teaspoon ground nutmeg
1/8 teaspoon pepper
2 eggs
1 egg white
Vegetable cooking spray
Ground nutmeg (optional)
Watercress sprigs (optional)

Place squash in a medium saucepan; cover with water, and bring to a boil. Cover and cook 15 minutes or until tender. Drain well. 

Combine squash and next 6 ingredients (squash through egg white) in a blender, and process until smooth. Divide squash mixture evenly among 6 (6-ounce) custard cups coated with cooking spray.

Place cups in a 13 x 9-inch baking pan; add hot water to pan to a depth of 1 inch. Bake at 325° for 30 minutes or until a knife inserted in center comes out clean. Remove cups from water; let stand 5 minutes. 

Loosen edges of custard with a knife or rubber spatula. Invert custard cups onto individual plates. Sprinkle with nutmeg, and garnish with watercress, if desired.


----------



## BigDog (Dec 18, 2005)

mish said:
			
		

> How big is this bird?  I'm guessing, if there's no room in the oven with the turkey, you might be preparing other dishes at the same time?


 
Hmmmmmmmmmmmm, the bird ain't that big, but it cooks at 325. It seems most people here are talking about roasting the squash at higher temps then that.

10.5 # bird takes up about 2/3 to 3/4 of the small oven. Well, maybe as little as 1/2 with the borrowed roasting pan I have. The pan I used for Thanksgiving was enourmous, and prohibited additional items cooking in the oven.

How long would the squash take to roast at 325? I don't want to check it every whatever minutes so as to not interfere with the cooking of the turkey. "The squash" would be either butternut or acorn, like I mentioned before. Would cooking either be more or less the same?


----------



## BigDog (Dec 18, 2005)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> I usually roast my butternut whole then scoop out the flesh and mix it with butter and brown sugar salt and pepper. You can also add in roasted garlic.
> 
> The benefit of roasting it whole is that you don't have to peel it first. The skin comes off easily when its cooked.


 
What quantities of butter and sugar?


----------



## callie (Dec 18, 2005)

Andy M, how long does it take to roast an uncut butternut squash?  I've never done that before.  I love the squash - but peeling it is so hard...

Also, what temperature do you use?

Thanks


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 18, 2005)

I coat the whole squash with oil and roast it in a 400 F oven for an hour or more depending on the size of the squash.  It's done when a knife goes in easily.

I don't measure the sugar and butter.  You can serve it plain.  For butter, 2-4 tablespoons depending on the size of the squash.  Brown sugar to taste-start with a quarter cup.

I puree the squash with a stick blender.  I prefer the smooth texture.


----------



## BigDog (Dec 23, 2005)

GB said:
			
		

> Bigdog, I don't know if this is an option or not, but I love simple roasted butternut squash. I just cut into cubes (not too small) and drizzle with olive oil and salt. Bake into done to your liking. You can make this ahead of time and just re-heat in the microwave when the time comes.


 
Another question.

Flat pan (i.e. cookie sheet)? Or something with sides, but don't layer thick?

I'm figuring I have half of an oven to work with, at 325 degrees. Higher is possible when the bird comes out.


----------



## GB (Dec 23, 2005)

I would use a casserole dish, something with sides. Otherwise the oil will make a mess of your oven. Try to put it in a single layer, but don't worry if you can't do that. I usually bake it at 400 or higher, but 325 will work too. It will just take a little longer.


----------



## BigDog (Dec 23, 2005)

Hmmmmmmmmmmm, slight change in plans.

Went to the grocery store today (2 stores) and both were plumb out of butternut squash!   

So, improvise, right?  

Bought 2 acorn squash instead. Figure roast 'em both with the bird for a while, scoop out the goodies, and add some butter & brown sugar.

Could your/the method mentioned with roasting the butternut with olive oil and salt work well with acorn squash. Frankly, I've never had the two side by side, so I do not know what if any similarities in taste they may have.


----------



## GB (Dec 26, 2005)

I have actually never cooked acorn squash before, but if I were to guess then I would say you should be able to cook it the exact same way. Let us know how it turned out.


----------

